# SOS Table du système de fichiers incorrecte!!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2000)

Suite à une dés- installation manuelle de Office 98, je me retrouve avec l'ordinateur bloqué au démarrage (ibbook -OS 9.4) et le message suivant : 
Erreur Système = :
" Table du système de fichiers incorrecte.
Pour désactivez temporairement les extensions redémarrez etc "

J'ai redémarré sur le CD, opéré une mise à jour du disque dur  qui dure dure encore!!!!!!!!!

Que faire???

merci d'avance aux mécanos



------------------


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2000)

salut,
j'ai eu droit à ce message d'erreur suite à un plantage monstrueux de outlock, et je n'ai pas eu d'autre possibilitée que de réinitialiser la partition du systeme. heureusement que je l'avais suvegardée peu de temps avant sur cd. c'est aprés ce genre de crash qu'on se rend compte de la necessité de partitioner son disque, et surtout de separer le systeme et les applications de ses documents...
bon retablissement!!!


----------



## Lonesome Boy (21 Juin 2000)

Et sans les extensions, ça donne quoi? J'imagines que tu as du essayer mais que ça plantait quand même. Dans ce cas, essaie de remplacer les fichiers système et en particlier le fichier ROM (remplace-les par ceux de l'image disque contenue sur le DC d'install) et escampe les différentes prefs du système. Ma devise: il y a toujours une solution.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2000)

...ou qu'on se dit que m$ n'est pas sérieux...;-)
Il doit sûrement être resté des extensions : vire tout ce qui te semble m$ (sf, évidemment, si t'en as d'autres...).

------------------
Nekrofyl
http://www.geocities.com/jidoche


----------

